# [gelöst] digikam extern mysql

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe 

```
media-gfx/digikam-1.9.0-r1  USE="addressbook (-aqua) -debug -doc geolocation gphoto2 handbook (-kdeenablefinal) mysql semantic-desktop -themedesigner thumbnails video"
```

installiert. Jetzt wollte ich mysql extern nutzen.

```

flammenflitzer olaf # mysql -u root -p

Enter password: 

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 18

Server version: 5.1.56 Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.56

Copyright (c) 2000, 2010, Oracle and/or its affiliates. All rights reserved.

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to modify and redistribute it under the GPL v2 license

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql> CREATE DATABASE digikam;

Query OK, 1 row affected (0.06 sec)

mysql> USE digikam;

Database changed

mysql> GRANT ALL ON digikam .* TO digikam_user@loclahost IDENTIFIED BY 'meinPasswort';

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.09 sec)

mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.08 sec)

mysql> quit;

Bye

flammenflitzer olaf # 
```

digikam Einstellungen

```

Hostname: localhost

 Schema Name: digikam

 Thumbnails Schema Name: digikam

 Port: 3306

 Username: digikam_user

 Password: meinPasswort

```

Fehlermeldung

```

Der Datenbankverbindungstest ist nicht erfolgreich gewesen.

Der Fehler lautet: Access denied for user 'digikam_user'@'localhost' (using password: YES) QMYSQL: Verbindungsaufbau nicht möglich
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat May 14, 2011 5:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Aber über mysql -u -p -D digikam geht es?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mysql -u -p -D digikam

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'digikam'

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ 
```

Ich habe amarok und akonadi mit extern mysql. Funktioniert beides.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mysql -u -p -D digikam
> 
> ...

 

Ups. 

Ich war zu faul.

-u erwartet den User und -p das Passwort:

mysql -uuser1 -ppasswort -Ddatenbank

----------

## flammenflitzer

mysql -u digikam_user -p meinPasswort -D digikam

Enter password: meinPasswort

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'digikam_user'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
mysql> DROP DATABASE digikam;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.11 sec)

mysql> CREATE DATABASE digikam;

Query OK, 1 row affected (0.01 sec)

mysql> USE digikam;

Database changed

mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (1.17 sec)

mysql> GRANT ALL ON digikam .* TO digikam@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'meinPasswort';

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)

mysql> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;

Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)

mysql> quit;

Bye
```

digikam Einstellungen

```
Hostname: localhost

 Schema Name: digikam

 Thumbnails Schema Name: digikam

 Port: 3306

 Username: digikam

 Password: meinPasswort 
```

funktioniert. Danke

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nach Update auf digikam2 funktioniert das nicht mehr. Die Migration ist auch fehlgeschlagen.

----------

## boospy

Digikam2 hab ich maskiert, das Teil kannste da komplett vergessen. Aber BTW, MYSQL ladet die Bilder langsamer als ohne, was kann da sein das dies so ist. Wenn ich scrolle muss man einige Sekunden warten bis es weiter geht, hat man denn Ordner dann einmal komplett angezeigt kann man auch scrollen. Eigentlich sollte es ja wesentlich schneller sein, mit MYSQL.

lg

boospy

----------

